# Hunting Blacktails



## alderman (Nov 2, 2009)

My son in law's buck he got yesterday afternoon.







Sunrise this morning.







One of a couple of twin fawns this morning.






My brother's buck he got this afternoon.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Nov 3, 2009)

nice pics good looking deer,are they smaller than whitetails or the same size?


----------



## alderman (Nov 3, 2009)

Sized like a little brother to a mule deer. I heard of one that went 178 lbs this year dressed out but that is an exceptionally large blacktail for this area.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Nov 3, 2009)

buddy a few houses down shot a whitetail buck 200 lbs a few days ago.good size deer for around here.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 7, 2009)

Believe it or not I would rather have a monster forkie than a massive 4 point.
Somethin about them forkies does it for me.

Tell him nice job and great buck


Owl


----------



## alderman (Nov 9, 2009)

My son in law's huntin' buddy went in the next day and got another forked horn that was quite a bit bigger body and antler wise. Must be the genetics in the area as I would expect most deer of this size to have more points.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 10, 2009)

alderman said:


> My son in law's huntin' buddy went in the next day and got another forked horn that was quite a bit bigger body and antler wise. Must be the genetics in the area as I would expect most deer of this size to have more points.



We found the same thing around us. We had some big deer that were forks and never did get a larger rack. I've seen two year old deer with 8 points but a Tea Cup type rack and as they get older the rack has more mass. I would rather eat the young fork than some big o'l 12 point. I hunt for the freezer and not the wall.


----------

